# Icon-Changer als Freeware?



## Martys (18. Mai 2004)

Hallo,

kennt jemand ein Icon-Change-Programm (*.ico soll geändert werden bei *.scr), möglichst Freeware?

Habe über Google nur Shareware bzw. Icon-Extracter gefunden.

Danke schon mal,

Martys


----------



## fluessig (26. Mai 2004)

Ich könnte mir vorstellen, dass der Resource Hacker das vielleicht kann. Man kann damit zwar eigentlich nur alles mögliche in *.exe und *.dll Dateien ändern, aber ich hab damit auch schon .msstyles Dateien bearbeitet, um einen eigenen windowsskin zu erstellen.

Den Resource Hacker bekommst du hier


----------

